# Rescue Works!



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't mean to post these pics to make people sad, rather to make people see the potential in some of these dogs. I will always try to keep at least one rescue no matter how much I love the purebreds. This dog was rescued and nursed back to health. It was not photoshopped.

So keep it up! If you think a rescue may be on its last legs, that may not be the case!

*BEFORE:*










*AFTER:*


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG I don't know whether to be sad or happy...


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im happy it got a second chance but sad that it needed one in the first place. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Rescue is SO important! My GSD rescue was skin and bones when I adopted her - 59 pounds! You could see her ribs. She had a litter of puppies (that also came through our rescue and went to good homes)...I'm not sure if she was in a puppy mill situation or a byb. In any event, I have a wonderful companion and she has a spoiled existence. Rescue is so important...I wish it didn't have to be.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing a rescue success story. I have three at my house, and they have all been nothing but reward, reward, reward...for me.

When my senior Miss Mattie Lynn came hobbling out of the temporary kennel the Humane Society had set up for her, all feces-encrusted, tick infested, matted and dreadlocked fur (one leg literally matted to her body so that she could barely walk), I took one look at her, kneeled down with open arms, and said "That's okay, we'll Fix It!" She came straight up to me and buried her nose in my chest, and that's all she wrote.

Fix It, we did, and never looked back.

A great big thank you to all involved in rescue!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is awesome, what an amazing transformation! Thank you for saving her!

It is refreshing to read something positive in this section after all the rescue bashing threads.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

This is amazing! Such a beauty! Glad she is in the right hands now!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a transformation!


----------

